# Wisconsin Dells Open?



## JackJ (Jun 22, 2010)

Hello everybody,
Bryan and I have been talking about a Wisconsin Open for not to long but I thought it's time for a thread on it regardless.

Bryan was thinking late October would be good. We have a few candidates (mostly hotels) for the venue but nothing to for sure yet. 

If anyone is not familiar with the Dells area, it is about 1 hour from Madison.


----------



## TheMachanga (Jun 22, 2010)

I would prefer it to be a nit earlier in order for me to attend.


----------



## RyanO (Jun 22, 2010)

I would most likely come.


----------



## blah (Jun 22, 2010)

Ah, buses.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 22, 2010)

I would come


----------



## musicninja17 (Jun 22, 2010)

I might be able to if it's in october....no sooner though I don't think....


----------



## JackJ (Jun 25, 2010)

Heres the scoop.

We have a venue at the Winter Green Resort right off of I 92 (I think) 
We have three possible dates, October 30, Nov 6, Nov, 13. If you get the October date the room charge is $69. For the November date it would be 
$79. The hotel also gives free Mt Olympus passes. We need to guarentee a couple of cubers would stay there to get the venue free. 

Most likely a Charity Event BTW.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 27, 2010)

Any of those weekends would work for me.
Can we have square 1 at this competition?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 27, 2010)

I'm not sure, ask Bryan.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 28, 2010)

Sorry for the double post. 

How many of you guys would stay at the hotel where the comp is at. (It's nice, don't worry) 

I would, actaully. We need 10 rooms booked BTW.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 28, 2010)

I will stay saturday night but i cant stay friday night.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 28, 2010)

That would work, I think.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 28, 2010)

It will still depend on the date but less than 3 hour drive doesn't look that bad so I might be able to come.


----------



## Bryan (Jun 28, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> It will still depend on the date but less than 3 hour drive doesn't look that bad so I might be able to come.



But will you stay at the hotel? If we can't get the rooms, we can't get the venue.


----------



## mr. giggums (Jun 28, 2010)

Bryan said:


> mr. giggums said:
> 
> 
> > It will still depend on the date but less than 3 hour drive doesn't look that bad so I might be able to come.
> ...



I don't know yet I'll have to wait till my parents get home to ask. Also when will the date be exactly or do we still only have it narrowed down to October 30, Nov 6,& Nov 13.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 28, 2010)

mr. giggums said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > mr. giggums said:
> ...



It's still those three dates right now.


----------



## JackJ (Jun 29, 2010)

November 13 is no longer available.


----------



## cuber952 (Jun 29, 2010)

Can you get rid of one more 1 more date?


----------



## JackJ (Jun 29, 2010)

If this is gonna happen we need 10 people to stay at Winter Green. With out that... no comp


----------



## JackJ (Jul 8, 2010)

I would say we're close to booking the venue. We just need some people to guarantee they will stay at the hotel. The date looks like it will be October 30th.
So far we have me and Bryan, and possibly John Brechon willing to stay there. We need 7 more!


----------



## mr. giggums (Jul 8, 2010)

I can probably go but I won't be able to say at the hotel.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 8, 2010)

I'll be able to go probably and if I do, I'll stay at the hotel. Are the specific rooms we have to stay in? Or just any room?


----------



## JackJ (Jul 8, 2010)

Cyrus C. said:


> I'll be able to go probably and if I do, I'll stay at the hotel. Are the specific rooms we have to stay in? Or just any room?



Just any hotel room will work. Thanks BTW, people like you are making this competition possible.  

I think we are very close to making this official!


----------



## shelley (Jul 8, 2010)

JackJ said:


> If this is gonna happen we need 10 people to stay at Winter Green. With out that... no comp



Note also that 10 people != 10 rooms, unless all 10 of those people are willing to eat the cost of an entire room by themselves.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 12, 2010)

Guys, it's simple. No rooms, no competition. I know many people are close (collecting zip codes during registration is handy) and could probably avoid having to stay if they didn't want to. And I know some people don't want to commit to anything until the weekend before the competition. But it can't work that way for this competition. If we don't have enough rooms, we will end up having to pay way too much for the venue, and it's going to hamper future competitions. We really can't take that risk.

Don't say you'll get a room just to get us to move ahead and then bail on us later. Doing so will put you on my permanent list.


----------



## ThePuzzler96 (Jul 13, 2010)

Pretty sure im goin


----------



## cuber952 (Jul 13, 2010)

I will definently get a room if this competition happens.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 13, 2010)

Thanks John, I really appreciate it. If anybody else can guarentee they will be able to get a room, message me or Bryan.


----------



## guinepigs rock (Jul 13, 2010)

how far is this from iowa


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jul 13, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how far is this from iowa



Probably somewhere between 3 and 5 hours, depending on where you are in Iowa.


----------



## shelley (Jul 13, 2010)

guinepigs rock said:


> how far is this from iowa



http://maps.google.com/

Please stop asking questions about things you can easily find out for yourself.


----------



## Tyson (Jul 13, 2010)

10 rooms is basically 30+ competitors. Good luck with that one...

If it were me, I'd pay the $250 it costs to rent the room without the room block. I think you'll find it cheaper overall for everyone that way.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 13, 2010)

Tyson said:


> 10 rooms is basically 30+ competitors. Good luck with that one...
> 
> If it were me, I'd pay the $250 it costs to rent the room without the room block. I think you'll find it cheaper overall for everyone that way.



We checked, the hotel won't actually do that. They use their conference room to get rooms rented out. If we can't fill 10 rooms, they'll find someone who can.


----------



## Bryan (Jul 26, 2010)

OK, I'm declaring this dead. But Cubetcha should be in the fall, so that's good. No, I don't know when Cubetcha will be yet, but I'll make a thread for it when it's ready.

As for Wisconsin, it's not going to happen in the fall.


----------



## JackJ (Jul 26, 2010)

Yeah, we just can't get people to commit to rooms.


----------

